
Gatwick airport suspends flights after reports of drones over runway - NeedMoreTea
https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2018/dec/19/gatwick-flights-halted-after-drone-sighting
======
FearNotDaniel
I love the fact that all news outlets are using the same 'photograph' of a
drone in flight with a 747 in the background. Tineye reveals that this wire
service image, first used when a drone was spotted near Gatwick in July 2017,
is clearly a photomontage using a jumbo that was snapped landing at JFK in
2010.

I'm not saying this is a fake-moon-landing scenario, obviously it's real, but
it would be great if someone could at least produce one photo or video of
today's Gatwick drone actually doing its thing... (though now that I think
about it, if Her Majesty's Govt wanted to create a diversion from the current
political trainwreck, this would be a good way to go about it. If it turns out
the presence of the perpetrator or drone can be blamed on EU free movement in
any way, I'm pinning this whole thing on Rees-Mogg...)

------
zimpenfish
I mean, it's cheaper and easier than pretty much any other method if you want
to cause airport disruption. I'm surprised people haven't tried this already.

~~~
entity345
And I'm surprised that major airports don't have counter-measures.

The vulnerability is huge, and not only for airports.

There's a pot of gold waiting for the right product.

~~~
krageon
If the number of incidents doesn't go over a particular number it is probably
way cheaper to let the police deal with it. It's how we handle most "people
can't be assholes" rules, after all.

~~~
entity345
A major airport has effectively closed down with 10,000+ passengers affected.

This is costing millions right now.

Then, one day a plane might actually be taken down by a drone during landing
or take off.

I think we are far beyond "people can be assholes" territory.

